# back firing, misfiring and stalling at low speeds



## Bhaef (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a Ariens st1024 about 12 years old. So far the only problem I've had was that it was back firing, misfiring and stalling at low speeds. At high speed with a load it ran beautifully. I learned that there are 2 idle mix screws. One under the float bowl and one on the side of the carburetor. First I tuned the screw at the bottom of the float bowl until it ran smooth while at high rpm. Then at a lower rpm I adjusted the screw on the side of the carburetor until it ran smooth at that speed. Now its running great. 

Last week I had to replace a lower handlebar due to it cracking near the first bolt. I tried welding it but it snapped again this time right at the bolt. One lower handlebar cost $92. I'd like to add some sort of extra support to avoid another break in the future. Any ideas?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a thread all about that:
- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - • View topic - Handlebar brace mod.

Some early posts here discuss that too.
ill show you mine


----------

